# Implantation at 6 weeks?!!!!!! Advice please?



## izzywizzy

Hi,

I am just over 6 weeks pg and yesterday had brown cm twice. I had this again this morning. Few twinges but no severe cramps. I went to see an out of hours doctor at the hospital (although I think she introduced herself as a nurse). She said this could be for three reasons:

*beginning of a mc
*eptopic pg
*implantation bleed

I also had to take in a urine sample as constanly needing a wee...she said this was fine except protein levels a bit high.

I questioned the implantation bleed theory as thought this seemed inaccurate at 6weeks.

Anyone heard of this at 6weeks?

Feeling very anxious and constantly nipping to the loo to check.
was sent home (no bloods taken but have a scan booked for wednesday afternoon. Got to work tomorrow and wednesday morning and really don't feel like it! (haven't yet told anyone about being pg at work).

Did anyone else experience brown cm at a similar stage? I have no idea what to think! I didn't experience this when pg with DS & DS. Very scared :cry:


----------



## MrsLL

*I had some blood too just before 6 weeks.

They took bloods & I had a scan where we got to see a little heartbeat 

The nurse there suggested it could be implantation bleed to me as they couldn't see a reason for it. 

Maybe as its brown it means its old blood so thats why its later than we'd expect?

Good luck, hope everything is okay x*


----------



## bounceyboo

i hun im just over 5 weeks, i had this saturday night/early sunday morning went to the maternity hospital where the said its nothing to worry about n also did 2 sacns an internal and a normal scan the pregnancy sac is where it sgould be n the bleeding has stopped since yeasterday n no cramps either so its good, also ive to go back on the 1oth where ill hopefully hear my little ones heartbeat, try not ot worry im sure the bean is ok :flower:


----------



## DanielsMummy

I had spotting from approx 5 weeks for many many weeks. To be honest it sounds like implantation bleeding to me but I'm no expert, as long as you don't have any severe cramps I wouldn't worry too much (difficult I know). Good luck with your scan on Weds :thumbup:


----------



## Clover Jane

I just recently heard of this (late implantation bleeding).
Apparently it's _not_ that your fertilized egg is implanting _now_; it implanted weeks ago.
Apparently, it's possible for some of the blood from that to be retained in the uterus, and come out at some later time (even as late as several months after the fact).

That's the theory, anyway. 
I just learned about it when I started doing my own research after having some brown spotting at 12 weeks.
If your doctor suggested that implantation bleeding could be a possibility, this is probably what he or she was referring to; retained blood left over from implantation.

Good luck with your pregnancy!


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

im experiencing this at the moment very scary like you i went to docs and they took urine sample thats all and told me if it gets worse to go back x


----------



## sailorgirl1

I've had cramping and my mw said it's all impanting still/moving around so don't worry - easier said then done though :flower:


----------



## xnmd1

I bled at 6 weeks, they said it could be the same things. After U/S though they seemed to think most likly what happened was I m/c a twin :(
If it is implantation @ 6 weeks though, it would be a piece of the uterine wall that became "loose" during implantation, and then came "free" at 6 weeks, causing a bit of bleeding.


----------



## DG1984

I had some brown/red spotting at about 6 weeks too, and it went away a week or so later, haven't seen anything since, just a red spot now and then because of everything stretching "down there". 

Good luck!


----------



## chubster

Hi 
I had the exact same thing a few days ago at 6 and a half weeks. Brown blood and a couple of cramps that woke me in the night. The nurses said it's not "normal" but it is very common and fortunately I was reassured by the scan, and hopefully you will be too. Bear in mind it might be too early to see the bean, which could be why they're making you wait a bit?
Just in case others read this in the same position, I wanted to mention that it is important to get checked out at the docs / hospital even if it is just old blood-because, as I found out, if you are a rhesus negative blood type, they need to give you an Anti D injection within 72 hours of the bleeding - in the UK anyway (unless you already know you are not a negative blood type).
Good luck with your scan - try not to worry too much, but I know it's hard, I was an absolute mess xx


----------



## izzywizzy

Thanks to you all for your replies and sorry I didn't thank you sooner. I dont get to come on here as often as I'd like to. 

Well after more brown cm this morning I went for the scan today. The sonographer saw what you would expect to see at weeks 4-5 and it was in the right place, however I thought I was 6 weeks, 4 days so was slightly confused. Basically I have had my bloods taken and they will take them again in two days to see if my levels are rising meaning the pregnancy is progressing-(weird date mix if this is the case!) If not there will be no more growth and I will have to wait for the inevitable. Since I got home I passed one clot (sorry tmi) so I just don't know what to think. My DH says I am being very negative about the whole thing, I've told him I dont dare get my hopes up. I guess I will just have to wait this out and what will be will be.....


----------

